# 2012 Airshow season



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2012)

Just reading that the USAF Air Combat Command has decided to cut some of it's demo teams for the 2012 season.

Gone will be:

- F-22 single-ship demo down from 6 teams to 1 and will be limited to 20 shows;
- A-10 East and West demo;
- F-16 East and West demo; and
- F-15E demo.


----------



## WingsofFury (11 Feb 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just reading that the USAF Air Combat Command has decided to cut some of it's demo teams for the 2012 season.
> 
> Gone will be:
> 
> ...



Should read like this, if I may:

Just reading that the USAF Air Combat Command has decided to cut some of it's demo teams - down from 6 teams to 1 - for the 2012 season.

Gone will be:

- A-10 East and West demo;
- F-16 East and West demo; and
- F-15E demo

The F-22 single-ship demo is the sole TAC DEMO and will be limited to 20 shows, while the USAF Thunderbirds will complete their entire 2012 season  including one Canadian stop at Abbotsford in August.

The RCAF CF-18 Demo Team is going to be announcing their schedule in February.  The demo pilot this year is former Canadian Forces Snowbird Captain Patrick “Paco” Gobeil of 3 Wing Bagotville.  You can read about him and watch some Youtube vids put together by 2011 Demo pilot callsign "HOM" from 409 Squadron at the teams website.

And the Snowbirds have ironed out their 2012 schedule as well, which can be found at their website.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2012)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Should read like this, if I may:



Right you are, i misread the news release. It did seem odd but hey...........


----------



## WingsofFury (11 Feb 2012)

On the upside, the Heritage Flight - which sees modern military aircraft fly in formation with warbirds - is a go for this year.  Any former ACC certified TACDEMO pilot will be able to fly in the Heritage Flights, and instead of using a dedicated plane from what used to be the Team's home base they will instead use a bird from a base close to the show location.

I believe there are also plans for the RCAF Heritage flight as well, although nothing has been set in stone at this time.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2012)

Thanks for this. Only 150 miles away.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Feb 2012)

And right on cue...

The 2012 CF-18 Demonstration Team Schedule


----------



## WingsofFury (18 Jun 2012)

Some of my shots from arrival day at Waterloo before I got busy....cheers.

















One of the unique snowflakes on the bird...


----------



## WingsofFury (3 Dec 2012)

I didn't get a chance to attend as many shows this year due to my attendance at EX Maple Flag, but I thought I'd share a few from Gatineau and Toronto in hopes that others will add some to the thread as well.

Cheers!


----------

